# Pass muna ako.



## AskLang

What in English is this phrase that children commonly use in Filipino?                     Pass muna ako.                           My try is - I'll skip on this one for now - but it sounds rather long.Thanks for your help.


----------



## DotterKat

If you want to skip your turn at a card game or if you don't want to accept a particular card that has been dealt, you simply say "_*pass*_."
If you don't want to participate at some group activity, whether it be a dance or touch football, you could say "_*I'll sit this one out  / I'll take a breather / Can we take five?"*_ 

As always, context dictates the appropriate phrase to use.


----------



## AskLang

Thanks for these idioms... great!


----------



## jagzph

we use english word 'pass' to skip in something in your turn or you don't want to


----------

